# Vote Now! October 2014 DIYer of the Month



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Schumakescott already has a bio here!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-shumakerscott-420/


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

We now have a bio for BigJim!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-bigjim-425/


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I want to be able to keep this recognition program for our members so please stop and take a moment to vote.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

It sure is tough to get y'all to vote.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket...Thanks for your efforts with the site. I would hate to see this go away. 

Is there ANY way that a timed blast PM can be sent out? Im pretty sure it can be done with the bulletin software....if you are not paying attention to the announcements it gets lost. There are so many stickies that after a while you tend to just glaze over them. 

I tend to hit the user CP page to see my subscribed threads and then head on over to the new posts. Can you attach the announcement to the top of user CP page? 

Heck a even better a cattle prod zap upon login....okay okay I know :laughing:


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Voted. :thumbup:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Sir MixAlot said:


> Voted. :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

My vote is in!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I voted


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Oooh! We got a horse race


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

TheEplumber said:


> Oooh! We got a horse race


Yes we do.....Where's the campaign speeches? A good speech could swing this thing.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You got to admit Windows on Wash has helped many members a lot of times, he is a good fellow.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

BigJim said:


> You got to admit Windows on Wash has helped many members a lot of times, he is a good fellow.


You are too modest Jim.

You could work circles around me on anything wood. 

If we could combine our two skills...we could form a mutant super contractor!!!

I voted and BigJim got my vote. :thumbup:

Just sent in the Bio stuff and a picture too. 

Thanks Cricket for the consideration. 

Eric


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Here is the story!
http://www.diychatroom.com/blogs/featured-diychatroom-member-windows-wash-426/


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Goodness gracious, the camera does add about 15 pounds.

That video just got me motivated to get back in the gym again.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Lolololol!


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wash....so what you are asking is...."Does this jet make me look fat?" 

Thanks for the bios guys. Neat to see how you ended up here.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Eric, I love planes also, back when I was on the Roosevelt CVA42 we had an experimental plane the A3J-1, it looked somewhat like the plane you are standing by. Here is a link to a picture of one, this was our sister ship The Saratoga.
http://b-29s-over-korea.com/NAVY-Photos-I/000.html

Buddy I appreciate your confidence in me, I was just an ole nail whooper.

You do beautiful work Eric, it is a good feeling knowing you have done your best and it sure shows.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am a plane junkie too. 

Love aviation and the classics. Neat looking bird Jim.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

An error in the voting count has been corrected, which resulted in a slight change of the totals.


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

ut oh...are we going to have to start counting paper chads now Cricket??


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Just voted ... Sent in my Colorado State Vote and voted here too....

But this election was tougher.... considering no one is an incumbant, I could not just scratch one out.....:laughing:


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Just voted ... Sent in my Colorado State Vote and voted here too....
> 
> But this election was tougher.... considering no one is an incumbant, I could not just scratch one out.....:laughing:


As long as you don't vote for Hicken-loopdy-loo.

More planes....I am a bit of a homer because my brother is in this movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7zk_2S5esE


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> As long as you don't vote for Hicken-loopdy-loo.
> 
> More planes....I am a bit of a homer because my brother is in this movie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7zk_2S5esE


Very cool...Sure would like to see that in an IMAX. 

"And a special thanks to Major Robert Novonty"

I'm guessing that's him at 5:01


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

What A ride, that has got to be the ultimate rush. I like the warthogs also, it blows my mind that they want to retire one of the meanest machines they had.

I am still partial to the ole prop jobs, especially the P-51 Mustang, just a fine machine. Thanks for the movie it was great.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Our winner has been posted! :thumbup:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f2/congratulations-october-2014-diyer-month-bigjim-208231/


----------

